# Willaert music sit confortably between Crecquillon music and Gombert i explain?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

See Crecquillon music more conventional more contrapuntic(i.e Victoria) simplistic yet charming, yet subtil dissonance of Gombert(chromatism) can be heard in Willaert music work.

SSo this make this eminent gentelmen one of the most important key figure among the composer of franco-flemish, in french i wold use the term'' un compositeur phare''

Yet to find the perfect Willaert recording is a tedieous task trial and error, bbut once you find it Singer pur 3 cd bbox-set of Willaert is close enought to be award , the price of excellence, deprofundis approved.

If you dont beleive me verified what i said everything...
By the way are my post worth your interrest, i try my best to give the best and post less often, i preffered to bring something on the table .


:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I really like Katelijne Van Laethem'a voice on this one









And, wanting to hear more of her I just found this, which sounds pretty good at least on the first few tracks, provided you're open to Currende Consort's down to earth style


----------

